# Retrofit NBT to ENTRYNAV F20



## klil (Oct 24, 2015)

*Updating iStep on retrofitted NBT*

Hello everyone,

I'm retrofitting NBT to my F20. It came standard with Professional Radio (HU_ENTRYNAV without navigation)

I'm putting all information on this first post so it's more likely to help someone out.

*What's needed*

*Hardware*


HU_NBT (got from F80)
CID High (8.8" screen) (got from F80, but the bezel is different)
iDrive Touch Controller (ZBE3) (got from F80)
iDrive Touch handwriting module (TBX) (got from F80)
Television module (TV_MODUL) (got from F80)
FSC VIN Emulator (bought on eBay)
KOMBI_MID (haven't bought yet)

*Wiring*


K-CAN2 Y splitter cable (to connect TBX and ZBE3) (soldered myself)
MOST ring connecting NBT -> KOMBI_MID (haven't yet purchased) -> aftermarket sound amplifier (haven't yet purchased) -> TV-MODUL2 -> NBT (got some wiring from F80 and bought some on eBay)
Other wires connected to KOMBI_MID and TV_MODUL (available on ISTA/D diagram)

*Antennas and amplifiers*


Aftermarket GPS antenna (blue FAKRA) (bought on eBay)
Will need to retrofit TV antennas and amplifiers (curry and olive green FAKRA) (haven't bought yet)

*Coding*

ATTENTION: FSC VIN emulator should not be installed while coding or upgrading firmware.

Backup FA and CAFD.
Edit FA: remove 663 Professional Radio + 6NH Bluetooth and add 609 Professional Navigation + 6NS Extended Bluetooth.
Cannot add 601 Television to F20 since it's not a factory orderable option.
Code the NBT with new VO.
Change NBT VIN back to F80 so the FSC codes work with emulator.
Use TokenMaster's CAFD/FA tool to find out what are the changes when 601 television is ordered in a F30.
Manually FDL code the changes for television to work.
Backup FA and CAFD from VO-coded F20.

*Other things to keep in mind...*

Plastic bezel from F30/F80 screen is different from F20 screen and bezel from 6.5" screen is different from 8.8" screen. So I have a gap batween the panel and the rearside of the screen.
Can't retrofit TCB (according to shawnsheridan).
My car did not have TCB nor MOST ring.
AM/FM1, FM2 and Bluetooth (black, white and beige) FAKRA antennas are the same on HU_ENTRY and HU_NBT.
HSD connector for Armrest USB needs to be shaved and rotated 180 degrees in order to work.
CID Entry (6.5" screen with plastic bezel) uses purple-purple HSD cable and CID High (8.8" screen with glass) uses purple-pink HSD cable.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll help you a bit with this. Both ENTRYNAV and NBT have integrated MEDIA Comboxes. Neither will use an external Standalone Combox of any kind. For cars with Telematics, both Head Units will use a TCB Module. You cannot use a used TCB Module. You must order this new from Dealer, and it will come already programmed for your VIN, and with BMW Database updated to reflect the new TCB's IMEI and ICCID. A new TCB is around $500 USD.


----------



## klil (Oct 24, 2015)

deleted


----------



## klil (Oct 24, 2015)

deleted


----------



## klil (Oct 24, 2015)

Can someone please help me out with the following???


Can I add RTTI (real time traffic information) and/or BMW Live (google chrome browser) and make it work through my iPhone's Bluetooth thetering?
How can I change the VIN on NBT to the VIN of donor vehicle after VO coding it on another car?
*[*]How can I update the firmware on the NBT and TV_MODUL, since they are from another vehicle series? I mean, even if i choose the correct Shipment iStep from the donor car, E-Sys will still be expecting a different part number since the F20 cannot be equipped with the "best" NBT (the one which has FBAS connectors for TRSV cameras and HSD connector for RSE entertainment)*


----------

